# Two Dead One Injured In Snow Mobile Accidents



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Game Wardens and police are investigating at least three snowmobile accidents in New England so far this weekend. Two persons are dead on one injured. In Stow, Massachusetts 26-year old Matthew Brennan died when his snow mobile went out of control and tossed him into a dock.The snowmobile continued into a house and burst into flames. The accident happened on Lake Boon. In Baldwin, Maine a man identified as Arthur Auger of Massachusetts was killed when his snowmobile struck an embankment and tossed him 50 feet. In Hampstead, NH Keith Vigeant was injured in another crash. In an unusual story a report in the Maine press this morning says a doctor from Maine Medical Center escaped injury when he collided with a deer while skiing at Sugarloaf U.S.A. The doctor fell but recovered. The incident was witnessed by skiers on a chairlift who tried unsuccessfully about the deer on the ski trail.


----------



## US706 (Nov 24, 2006)

I'd be horrorfied to come tooling down a trail then all of a sudden....DEER!!!! He must have messed himself too....


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I would hazard that 85% of these snowmobile accidents are enirely operator failure.

I was watching the one about the guy that hit the dock...he was in the wrong place, driving in the fog...most of the people that knew him said "he knew this lake like the back of his hand" so something had to be up that he was on the wrong side of the lake, going in the wrong direction, and going so fast that the sled continued on at a rate of speed so fast that it exploded on impact.


----------



## US706 (Nov 24, 2006)

A few years back my brother and brother-inlaw were cranking down an unfamiliar trail in epping and both unexpectedly went over a large embankment and landed safely next to each other only........to have my sister come over next and land on top of them. Needless to say the injuries were life threatening, but the worst part they said was that thier snowmobile insurance went through the roof.....thats why i sold mine now i just ride the four-wheeler..you know they are so much safer...:mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

SOT_II said:


> I would hazard that 85% of these snowmobile accidents are enirely operator failure.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

The carnage continued over the weekend as more snowmobile accident reports came into police in northern New England. In New Hampshire two men were killed in reported accidents. Russell Davis Sr, 52, was killed in Belmont when his machine hit a tree. A 37 year old man was killed in Salem NH when his snowmobile hit rocks on a pond. In VT. Mark Delgrosso of Niatic, CT was killed when his snowmobile left a trail and entered a ditch. Others are nursing injuries including an 8 year old boy who was on a snowmobile when it collided with another in Derry, NH. Authorities in VT are also searching for another snowmobile and occupant believed to have gone through ice on a lake.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

basic math a machine capable of going 100mph
+ a inexpirienced moron operator
+ alcohol
= probably a fucking disaster


----------

